# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Είδη Συναγερμού & CCTV >  >  Φορητό Μονιτορ τεστερ για Καμερες

## plouf

Φορήτό μονιτορ τεστερ για καμερες 3,5 inch CVBS, μοντέλο PKM-135
χειρός, τροφοδοτει ΚΑΙ τη καμερα, πολυ καθαρή εικόνα (δεδομένου του μεγέθους του)

λειτουργεί εμ 4 ΑΑ μπαταρίες περιλαμβάνοντα 4 επαναφορτισόμενες, τις φορτίζει η ιδια η συσκευή

ΦΟΥΛ σετ, κουτι, τροφοδοκό, σακουλακια κτλ ΑΧΡΗΣΙΜΟΠΟΙΗΤΟ

Τιμή 30
ΤΕΣΤ ΚΑΤΑ ΤΗ ΠΑΡΑΔΟΣΗ

----------

